# Russian Military recruiting commercials



## stegner (28 Feb 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2axLAag1zM&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSKgKHp2igk&feature=related


----------



## Richie (5 Mar 2008)

My Russian is a bit rusty, but the slogan at the end of each commercial reads "Service By Contract - Your Ticket To The Future". As I understand it, the Russian military has been moving to a mixed force of volunteers (i.e. "contract") and conscripts. Very slick ads!


----------



## stegner (5 Mar 2008)

Indeed the Russian bear is re-awakening?


----------



## benny88 (5 Mar 2008)

Wow Richie I had to look up a translated version. My favourite part is in the bar:

Young Soldier "For everyone!"
Girlfriend "Maybe you shouldn't?"
Young Soldier "It's ok, I can afford it"


----------



## Richie (5 Mar 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Wow Richie I had to look up a translated version. My favourite part is in the bar:
> 
> Young Soldier "For everyone!"
> Girlfriend "Maybe you shouldn't?"
> Young Soldier "It's ok, I can afford it"



As I said, my Russian _is_ rusty (been a long time since university). I understood maybe 10% of the conversation between the couple in the first ad. Translating from the written is always easier than interpreting speech in any language (at least for me). Could I ask where you found the translation? YouTube?

Spasibo


----------



## benny88 (5 Mar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2axLAag1zM

In the side bar, click "more" to see the translation.


----------



## Richie (5 Mar 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2axLAag1zM
> 
> In the side bar, click "more" to see the translation.



Thank you, didn't see that before, I was too busy reading the half-witted comments.  :


----------



## Richie (5 Mar 2008)

stegner said:
			
		

> Indeed the Russian bear is re-awakening?



If so, maybe I should brush up on my Russian!    Foreign languages, use 'em or lose 'em!


----------



## stegner (5 Mar 2008)

> If so, maybe I should brush up on my Russian!    Foreign languages, use 'em or lose 'em!



I hear you.  I am trying to keep up German as those folks have been quiet for a long time.  A little too quiet if you ask me


----------



## CougarKing (5 Mar 2008)

stegner said:
			
		

> I hear you.  I am trying to keep up German as those folks have been quiet for a long time.  A little too quiet if you ask me



Stegner,

HA! Look at the ff. threads and then come back to me and tell me if you still think they're "quiet"?  ;D (WHIP!, WHIP!)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/71570.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58507.0.html

Especially the last one about "The Hoff", which was popular in Germany for a while, IIRC.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43920.0.html


----------



## Richie (5 Mar 2008)

stegner said:
			
		

> I hear you.  I am trying to keep up German as those folks have been quiet for a long time.  A little too quiet if you ask me



stegner, you may want to have a look at this web site http://www.transparent.com/wotd/today/german.htm. I use it for French (they don't have Russian   ). You sign up for free and they email you a word a day which includes a WAV file for the word and a sentence using the word. I find it very helpful.

BTW, I see you're studying Poli Sci, that was what I did my degree in at U of T (graduated in '84! Where did all the years go? LOL) I wish you the best with your studies, both German and other subjects.

Cheers,
Richie


----------



## stegner (5 Mar 2008)

Cougar Daddy-  Apologies indeed!  The consultation of your post has led me to conclude that the "The Hoff" is the key to German plans on world domination.  Whilst, reviewing the "The Hoff" video, I distinctly had the feeling that Ooga chakka....Ooga chakka....Ooga chakka.... is a subliminal message!  I think the song is the key to explaining the recent outbreak of aggressive behaviour to mobilize the population for these ends.  All the more reason to practice my German to help thwart these dastardly machinations I say.  Please keep me posted on further developments.

Richie-Thank you for your kind words and advice.


----------

